

Shopify's 1m competition - xal
http://www.shopify.com/build-a-business

======
tscrib
This is an incredible way to lead by example and help entrepreneurs get the
push to really make their ideas thrive. Well done!

Hopefully Canadian entrepreneurs will take advantage of it, seeing as this
seems to be exactly what we're missing here
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4212010>)

